# Any good CBD mail order web sites with good prices and quality prods?



## Colo MMJ (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a friend looking for a relative for CBD and no THC obviously. Thanks.


----------



## chicagochuck (Nov 7, 2017)

Look into blue bird botanical's. or Cbdistillery


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 7, 2017)

chicagochuck said:


> Look into blue bird botanical's. or Cbdistillery


Thanks bro.


----------



## Arron Suominen (Nov 20, 2017)

look at bud utopia online. They have a lot of CBD products. Sent world wide.


----------



## Chris Edward (Mar 13, 2018)

@Colo MMJ, 
How are they going to use it?
Tincture?
Smoke?
Topical?


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 14, 2018)

cbdMd colorado


----------



## NGA (Apr 13, 2018)

Greenpoint seeds .com


----------

